# How much travel you got up front?



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

130mm.  Rock Shox Recon 351.


----------



## BigJay (May 4, 2009)

140mm Rock Shox PIKE 454 Dual Air - Transition Covert
100mm Rock Shox REBA Team - Fisher 29er Rig SS (0mm via Surley Karate Monkey as well)
0mm - Kona Project Two - Kona Jake the Snake CX


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

130 mm Manitou Splice - Fetish Fixation SS
130 mm Marzocchi - Iron Horse MKIII
100 mm Marzocchi - Qball 29er SS


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

100mm RS Tora 318 - 01 Specialized Rockhopper FSR


----------



## MR. evil (May 4, 2009)

145mm Manitou Nixon Super


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2009)

110 mm Lefty


----------



## MRGisevil (May 4, 2009)

Hmm look's like Timmy's got the longest travel up front? Guess that makes *me* the winner. 


















HA HA HA HA HA! You're all as red as beet roots now aren't you? A HA HA HA HA


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Hmm look's like Timmy's got the longest travel up front? Guess that makes *me* the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear it's measured in millimeters.


----------



## JD (May 4, 2009)

120mm 2003.5 Zocchi DJIII.


----------



## WoodCore (May 5, 2009)

130mm Rock Shox AM 327 - on the full suspension
100mm Marzocchi MX w/ Lockout - on the hardtail


----------

